# KDS detailing - next ultimate wet sand detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

a another car to come to KDS for wet sand is ..........??????

well have a guess first.

Dropped off by trailer as its a expensive special car indeed and not many made either.





































and a little tease while its was still inside the trailer :thumb:





































nothing to win for guessing correctly this time , all thou there is another KDS detailing thread coming with goodies to be won for the closest guess 
keep your eyes peeled :thumb:

All the best Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Morgan of some sort ?? 

AeroMax...


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

loving that trailer Kelly !!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Something like an etype, well possibly the reworked versio


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Something telling me it's the Quatar based Agera R?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I with ads2k on this :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Aston one-77


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I reckon a Morgan of some sort


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Fiesta


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Old Bugatti, by the way the graphics on the trailer are stunning


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

100% AeroMax


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

E type jag, the growler..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the trailer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

deffo a morgan, and prob a aeromax like Ads said.


----------



## KEV BUX (Oct 14, 2008)

e-type. 

:thumb:


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Could be the Aero SuperSports instead.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

jag ill bet


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Threads worth seeing that trailer now that is transport in style


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Morgan Aero Super Sports V8


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

The wheels really do remind me of an e-type but I'm gonna go with morgan.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im going to say a morgan aero 8


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely a Morgan based on the Wong mirror and the shape of the arches... But which one?? Lol


----------



## PeteS5 (Sep 29, 2007)

Morgan Aeromax or I'll eat my Jag.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a DACIA SANDERO all day long .


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

yip, new morgan


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Am I getting close?


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Like the trailor better than the car!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Offyourmarks said:


> Am I getting close?


let me think about it !!!!!!

hmmmmm you might be close :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Well OK the media company have been in started filming for the pilot episode, watch this space

Staff getting car ready for filming




























It does seem that I am getting accustomed to being in front of a camera, not so long ago no chance. 
You won't be able to find me in a single family photo from the past I hate looking at myself and hearing myself, now there no stopping me 

Not the first time in front of film crew either, this one from last year (the Wilton house supercar meet), i was filmed handing out prize for best kept car of the day, the lucky winner got a box full of dodo goodies :thumb:

www.wiltonhouse.com

www.wiltonhousesupercars.co.uk

Then the crew decided to run a short interview with the owner of house and the Veyron we detailed , I have been told came out well and held up the detailing camp well , the footage is on its last edit as we speak.










And the KDS stand and cars for the day :thumb:














































If you attend this year's then see you there 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Very nice, sport grey.Interior trimmed by my brother.


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope kelly dosent mind me attaching these pics of a recent factory visit to the Morgan factory. it was like stepping back in time very traditional craftsmanship

This was the 3 wheeler 









A car waiting for delivery not looking the best.









this was a pic of a aero outside no wonder the customer wanted a wet sand detail.









this is just outside the paint shop, just being moved to another unit on old alloy wheels.









Aero front wings pressed.









Full aluminium body being jigged up. 


















Charles Morgan aero Max parked outside.









Morgan 3 wheeler 1909









Cant wait to see the results on a full aluminium body, will be good.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

That's one ugly car. Looks like the worst Orange peel I've seen in a long time too, not what I expect if I spend that much on a car.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive just finished reading your magazine feature Kelly. What amazes is me is how laid back you are about your achievements . Credit where its due mate your BMW is one of the best :thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Edit. Just finished reading. Cracking car but ive been told they come with a protective film on from factory so how can it be wet sanded Kelly?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

That has to be the coolest trailer in the world ever !

Looking forward to the detail write up Kelly :thumb:

Is this pilot planned on being some sort of fly on the wall documentary about the trade or specifically your business?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

zippo said:


> I've just finished reading your magazine feature Kelly. What amazes is me is how laid back you are about your achievements . Credit where its due mate your BMW is one of the best :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Daz


Thanks mate :thumb:



















It was about time the car was featured really, been harassed for around a year from a couple of BMW mags to have it featured.

Might actually use it this year :lol: .

All thou I am thinking of something very special which will mean full re-spray by KDS , yes full re-paint , spoke about this to Rob while at the wilton house show , his answer was "you need help" or something along those lines :lol:

In this trade I guess you will never be happy and always looking to push the limits.

It's a Morgan aeromax super sports BTW, the owner has a collection of cars and 2 breing Morgan's one being of the 3 wheeled type 

@ Beau it's not got a film on the car , maybe something to do with the car was a planned from early build not to have a film applied and to be delievered to KDS for an inspection , and also the owner is the MD of a large film company , so I am sure it will only ever be his own staff that touch it after the KDS magic.

This is not the first car that KDS has wrote a report for a Hand built expensive car , done similar last year for same customer (3 year old car) that got a total nut / bolt resto from the KDS insepction/report , and the cost to the owner for restoration FOC the only pain just 10 months without the car.

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing this when it's all completed, absolute beast of a car and I'm sure you will do it more then justice!!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh - the men with the white coats and van with no windows are circling the m25 for you :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

On the subject of films, the Morgan and the owner and his trailer.

I few of the owners cars are wrapped and a few a left bare paint.

The wrapped ones are left un treated for a while (to weather them) he uses hand cars washes etc, this is all to test the different films and wraps on the market, also side effect of this is KDS and the owner get to see which products best protect these films and do not alter the look at the same time.

The owner uses kds to inspect / test these films them remove the wraps after testing. Then make the paint perfect (not waxed of course) by means of a full detail inside and out.

Then they trailered back to his company to apply new type of film / product
for the next test , He runs different films on different cars back to back at once.

I like the fact there isa wrap company out there thats carry out REAL world testing and using an independant company too .

some quick pics of what i have said above .















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































































Its just another part of the KDS service that i have yet to post and feature
some of which has being going on for years just not informed the world wide web YET  .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

found some pics of another car that customer owns with interesting wrap .














































i like it :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great looking trailer pics are a little obscured to say the least but will ponder and get back to you after a coffee and time to think....


coffee over 

Morgan Areo supersports coz its rarer than the aero coupe but it is 100% one of them....


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Edit. Just finished reading. Cracking car but ive been told they come with a protective film on from factory so how can it be wet sanded Kelly?


here is the option list for super sports

http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/mmc/downloads/pricelists/aero_range_pricelist_2012.pdf

paint film is an £695 + vat option :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Loving that landy... digi camo suits it down to the ground :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What's with the camera crew Kelly? Anywhere to watch the videos?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

The Morgan is a beaut! 

Living a stones throw from the Morgan factory here in Malvern I get to see quite a few of them about. The factory tour is a great experience


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gally said:


> What's with the camera crew Kelly? Anywhere to watch the videos?


I am not sure on exactly how the procedures work out for TV.

We have filmed around 20-30 mins of footage that was then edited by media company that contacted KDS.

The media company explained they have to go away edit and showcase to the commissioners 
Of the TV channel that gave them the brief of what they are after.

I can now confirm an episode (just one at present I think) will be filmed and aired , and if the response is good it could well become a longer series.

Got the called around an hour ago that we have been selected to go ahead with proper full on filming.

Apparently they liked the way me and the staff came across and loved all the technical side and gadgets to what we do.

I am a bit shocked and a bit nervous on the next part of filming. 
This really is not my comfort zone but not to be missed I guess.

Oh did i forget its for Discovery channel, media guy said will only be aired all around the world
:doublesho :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

thats awesome Kelly, would be a brilliant watch! congrats!!! tim


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Kelly! :thumb:

Stardom beckons! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Congratulations Kelly! :thumb:
> 
> Stardom beckons! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan

The filming starts this week , just been told it will be 2 hour screen test on just me to start with .

Too say i am bricking it is an understatement, the nerves are setting in all ready with days still to go till filming 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats Kelly, well deserved!!

You'll be great on TV mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks Alan
> 
> The filming starts this week , just been told it will be 2 hour screen test on just me to start with .
> 
> ...


with full hair and make-up no doubt  lol
congrats Kelly, will make for a brill watch


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice one Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

That's excellent news Kelly !
Hope it goes well for you.
Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

right in about 10 mintues off to location for screen test ,

The day changed from yesterday to today for filming , (big thank you to the guy that should be on the KDS/ Kelly training course today for understanding and moving dates :thumb: )

done my hair / smart casual clothes on ready for road trip to location .

If today goes well then i have more filming on saturday the 17th 

watch this space :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

GOOD LUCK! Im sure you will do us all proud! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats Kelly, dont think even you can think how this will change not only KDS but detailing in general onwards and upwards!!! 

Oh bit of filming advice.. smile and if your nervous picture them all naked lol!!!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

best of luck Kelly, better to be brought forward and get on with it. It will be great mate!

Tim


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

@Kelly 

You always use wet sanding paper at your work, do you try dry system by Kovax and what is your view of this dry sanding system?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Congrats Kelly, dont think even you can think how this will change not only KDS but detailing in general onwards and upwards!!!
> 
> Oh bit of filming advice.. smile and if your nervous picture them all naked lol!!!


Thanks mate

Problem is the girl I am doing the screen test with , would not do me any favours if I used your idea , if you get what I mean .

I don't think they could use the footage lol

Got a bit more to do then it's over for today

Kelly

Www.kdsdetailing.co.UK


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol You will think of it now I said it lol!!! really looking forward to watching it. Have to make a BIG fuss of when its to be aired so we dont miss it...


----------

